# Alignment issues



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

This one is for the Silverado /GMC HD guys and not necessarily about driving on the beach. I have a 2500Hd crew long 2003 that has been suffering from alignment issues as of late. I put on a new set of TransForce Ht 10 ply in December, only to have the corner shop tell me that the truck would not align properly without left inner tie rod assembly. I align with each new set of tires.
Rather than replace the inner assembly I replaced both tie rods inner and out with aftermarket pieces and had it aligned at the same time. It ran much better but the vibration is still there except when I am banking right at a decent speed. Any body have any idea what else could be worn or loose that would cause a vibration while wheels are straight running at 55 , but only quiets itself when steering is pulled to the right at decent speed? Thanx Peix


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

All you can really do is jack up the front end and start to shaking the various steering components, and see what is loose.
Spin each tire, and make sure they are round, and balanced.
it could be ball joints, to the steering arm.
With out seeing it, it is tough to tell what exactly is wrong.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Ball joints come to mind . . . Suspension arm bushings, too.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Lower ball joints were done in the not too distant past. The uppers did not show signs of needing replacement. The OE replacements come prefitted in the upper "adjustable" arms on my particular Silverado.
I have seen upper balls for sale that are inexpensive on Ebay but the garage you choose has to have the press to fit them.
Dena when you say steering arm, Would that be the same as Pitman arm?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Peixaria said:


> Dena when you say steering arm, Would that be the same as Pitman arm?


Yes.
I was just going through the various failure points in my head.

You mention vibration...does the truck pull to one side when you take your hadns off the wheel at highway speed?
Or does it feel like one wheel is bouncing, or skipping across the road while going straight?
Maybe a brake caliper sticking?
Shock going bad?
The new tires worked well for a while, then this problem arose, right?
Did the mechanic drive the truck while you rode with him? I had to do that a couple different times with different mechanics to get the problem identified.
These kind problems can be tricky to find sometimes until the worn part wears out enough to recognize. Keyboard troubleshooting is especially tough.
But, I would find a Silverado forum, and ask there.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Left innr tie rod was shot before the new tires were put on. It used to pull gradually to the right because old tires were not matched. 
Alignment has cured the pulling and tires seem to run very well, even at 75-80.
I will take a mechanic with me next visit. I have indentified a right hand curve close to home that allows one to here what the vehicle should sound like without the vibration.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

You might want to check your wheel bearing too


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Wheel bearing ,torsion bar endlinks ,lca\uppers bushings,balljoints.,check your u joints , I would also check your motor mounts and transmission mounts a bad bushing in there are broken mount will cause.a vibration

If your hearing this In turns more than likely a wheel bearing...

If your hearing thus not under power just coasting then check out your u joints..

have you had the drive shaft out lately if so ,if installed wrong it will cause vibrations at diff speeds


----------

